# UKVCAS Upload Instructions



## mcc1380 (May 5, 2015)

Hi All,
Had to rename 55 files today to upload. I wish I had known the recommended file naming convention before I started to put the files together. Look at number 4 below. 

====> 


Documents for XXXXXXXXX
To make your visit to our Service Point as smooth as possible, it is recommended you upload your documents via the self-upload facility. You can upload documents in stages right up until you attend your appointment, making it easy and convenient. When uploading your documents, there are some easy to follow guidelines set out below to ensure you are successful:
1.	Document type: On completing your online application with UKVI you will have received an Access UK checklist specifying the documents required for your application. The documents are marked as either mandatory or other documents. A description of the mandatory documents required for each category is provided in the tabs below.
2.	Category: Your supporting documents need to be submitted under the recommended categories. Our upload facility allows for this and having the right documents in the right category will make your documents easier to find and review, so we suggest that you organise and upload your supporting documents in the correct categories.
3.	File Format: Please upload documents in PDF (preferred), JPG and PNG format.
4.	File Name: needs to be as simple as possible e.g. bank-statement-Apr-2018.pdf Do not upload files with file names having special characters, #,ë, or bank.statement.apr.2018.pdf
5.	File Size: each uploaded document has a file size limit of 6MB. Uploading larger files will result in your documents being rejected, so please ensure the file is as small as possible and not more than 6 MB. If your document is over 6 MB please separate it into parts and create separate files to upload. There is no limit on the number of documents/files you can upload.
6.	Scan in Greyscale or Black and white: To help contain the files size to 6MB please scan in ‘Greyscale’ or ‘Black and white’ and not in ‘Colour’. It is also helpful to keep the resolution between 150 dpi (dots per inch) to 300 dpi. This can be achieved by configuring your device by the available ‘Settings’ option, that allows you to choose the file format, colour and the dpi resolution. With this approach, you will be able to scan up to 50 pages per document within the allowed 6 MB limit.
7.	Password: Please do not upload password protected files as the caseworker will not be able to open them for assessment and therefore your application may be delayed
Mandatory documents for XXXXXXXXX
Below is a list of mandatory document categories for your application. Each category tab contains a description of the documents required. Please ensure that you provide a document in each of these categories.
Document Type Status
Proof of Application
Optional documents
Below is a list of optional document categories. Please ensure you check your Access UK document checklist before including documents in the categories below. For some application routes, ‘Optional’ documents offer you the ability to provide evidence in a number of categories at your discretion to satisfy immigration rules.
Document Type Status
Other
Residence in the UK
Finances
Proof of Business
Life Events
Medical Information
Sponsors / Employment
Proof of Identity / Travel History
Educational


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

There are actually several posts people have provided explaining how to upload documents and also the different categories. It does require doing a search within this forum. 

I for one have provided a couple of posts on this.
April 13th ... Uploading and grouping documents ... https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...ats-living-uk/1499474-grouping-documents.html

Another post on what to do after you have submitted and paid for you application. ... May 22nd ...
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...s-living-uk/1501344-how-upload-documents.html

I know how stressful this process is for everyone and I think most people who use this forum are VERY helpful, but we can't all be online all of the time. Also, with the COVID-19 virus, things have been extra stressful when trying to book a biometrics appointment.


----------



## mcc1380 (May 5, 2015)

twee said:


> There are actually several posts people have provided explaining how to upload documents and also the different categories. It does require doing a search within this forum.
> 
> I for one have provided a couple of posts on this.
> April 13th ... Uploading and grouping documents ... https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...ats-living-uk/1499474-grouping-documents.html
> ...



Thanks. should have researched on the file naming convention a little more carefully.


----------

